# Hit a deer this morning.. Question for other members



## redline03 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I am new as you can see. Just needing some information pertaining to my 2003 Nissan Z Touring.

I hit a deer this morning but I can say that it didnt really cause all that much damage, however, I do need to replace my passenger side headlight including bulbs etc.

My car does come with HID's. 

My driver side headlight is untouched and nothing is wrong. My insurance is covering the paint & body work aswell as replacing my passenger headlight & bulbs.

Question..

I want to replace my driver side headlight enclosure aswell that way both headlights are brand new..

Can I buy JUST a headlight encloser for 03-05 regardless of HID or Halogen? 

Or do I have to buy an actual HID enclosure because I have the high intensity headlights. Wasnt sure if they are made differently etc.

I basically just want to swap out my good bulbs into a new headlight enclosure.

ANY help would be appreciated


----------



## redline03 (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone?

My car goes in to the bodyshop on Feb7th for around a week....

Need to have time to order a headlight if need be!!


----------

